# Viper car alarm help?!?



## TheOutlawWrench (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Viper Car Alarm on my 91 GMC truck. Got it for Christmas and it worked great for bout 4 months. One day out of nowhere it stopped working. The blue indicator light on the windshield no longer blinks, and neither one of my keyless entry's work. You can push buttons all day & nothing. Anybody got any ideas or suggestions?!?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Who installed it? I'd start by checking the fuses but you would need to know where the installer tapped the +12v wires to find the fuse holders.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

TheOutlawWrench said:


> I have a Viper Car Alarm on my 91 GMC truck. Got it for Christmas and it worked great for bout 4 months. One day out of nowhere it stopped working. The blue indicator light on the windshield no longer blinks, and neither one of my keyless entry's work. You can push buttons all day & nothing. Anybody got any ideas or suggestions?!?


 Drop the finish panel under the drivers side dashboard, you should find all you need.


----------

